# 역시 나의 최고의 편



## Matasanos Madrileño

역시 나의 최고의 편

My question is if these sentence means..." This is also my best side!"...meaning I don't usually behave this way...

Thankss guys!!!


----------



## Kross

Suppose you was hearing this expression, the speaker wanted to deliver his/her thank only on the case where you did great things for the speaker. 

It doesn't imply to judge your every-day behavior. But close friends usually tend to help out each other when necessary.


----------



## englishistoughstuff

Adding to the above explanation, a matching translation of 역시 나의 최고의 편 would be "I knew I could count on you!", hence it is used to show appreciation when someone you know well did a favor for you.


----------



## alohaoe

'역시' here, should not be translated into 'also'.

It's more likely to be 'as I expected' or 'no other than'.


----------

